# KOSOVO - Stadium and Arena Development News



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

I'll edit this post soon!


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Reconstruction of *FC Prishtina stadium* (ongoing works) - *Prishtina*,Kosovo

*Stadium details:*


 Estimated Completion:2018
 Cost -*8 million €*
 Capacity - *15.000 seats*
 Fifa classification for stadiums - 4th category

*Project:*









































































*Before reconstruction:*














































*Ongoing works:*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Reconstruction of *"Adem Jashari" stadiu*m (completed) - *Mitrovica*,Kosovo

*Stadium details*:


Date of Completion:2017
Cost - *4 million €*
Capacity - *18.000 seats*
Fifa classification for stadiums - 3d category

*Ongoing works:*





































*Completed:*


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

Llapi 1 said:


> *Project:*


Looks like the national stadium in Botswana.  
http://www.worldstadiums.com/stadium_pictures/africa/botswana/gaborone_stadium.shtml


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

New *City Stadium* project - *Peja*,Kosovo

*Stadium details:*

Date of Completion:2021
Cost - ? €
Capacity - ? seats
Fifa classification for stadiums - ? category

*Project:*




























*Ongoing works:*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Rexhep Rexhepi Stadium* project - *Drenas*,Kosovo

*Stadium details:*


Date of Completion:2020
Cost - 6 million €
Capacity - 10.000 seats
Fifa classification for stadiums - ? category

*Project:*



















*Ongoing works:*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

^^


----------



## velciane (May 12, 2006)

I have edited this thread (and title) to focus on Kosovo only - Albania has its own thread here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=883750

~Vel


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*"Sami Kelmendi" stadium *project - *Lipjan*(small town near Prishtina):

*Stadium details:*

Date of Completion:2018
Cost - 1.5 million €
Capacity - 3.200 seats
Fifa classification for stadiums - ? category


----------



## SuCuki (Dec 29, 2016)

Llapi 1 said:


> *Rexhep Rexhepi Stadium* project - *Drenas*,Kosovo
> 
> *Stadium details:*
> 
> ...


Will this also be the new national stadium of the Kosovar national team?


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

SuCuki said:


> Will this also be the new national stadium of the Kosovar national team?


No,It's just a city stadium!


----------



## SuCuki (Dec 29, 2016)

Llapi 1 said:


> Reconstruction of *FC Prishtina stadium* (ongoing works) - *Prishtina*,Kosovo
> 
> *Stadium details:*
> 
> ...


Will the stadium finish until September to play the UEFA Nations League matches? Or even until March so that the Kosovar national team can play friendlies there?


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*"Perparim Thaqi" Stadium* project - *Prizren*,Kosovo

Stadium details:
Date of Completion:2020
Cost - ? million €
Capacity ~ 10.000 seats
Fifa classification for stadiums - ? category




























*Ongoing works:*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Prishtina stadium:*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Drenas stadium.*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Prishtina stadium:*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Drenas Stadium:*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Prizren Stadium:*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Prishtina city stadium:*



> *Pamje marre nga video poshte:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

^^ *Some others:*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Kaçanik city sports hall:*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Deçan city sports hall:*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Prizren city stadium:*


----------



## eljon_2002 (Jan 16, 2019)

New football stadiums in Kosovo video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mTQKXKXAMs


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Lipjan city stadium:*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Gjakova city stadium* :cheers:

New Project:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Prizren city stadium:*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Greme village(Ferizaj) sports hall:*

*Capacity: 1,000 seats*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

^^ :cheers:


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*New national stadium*


----------



## Bisofsa (Jun 18, 2017)

http://ffk-kosova.com/2019/06/14/u-prezantua-projekti-i-stadiumit-kombetar/
Capacity: 30.000
Architect: Murat Tabanlioglu
Location: https://www.google.com/maps/place/4...4m6!3m5!1s0!7e2!8m2!3d42.5951693!4d20.9728749

Lets see and wait for further informations.


----------



## Temporarily Exiled (Sep 12, 2018)

Kosovo could become a regular fixture at the 24-team European Championships, this new stadium looks fantastic.


----------



## SuCuki (Dec 29, 2016)

Could Kosovo actually be the host country for a U21 European Championship? Some stadiums would be suitable, for example the Fadil Vokrri Stadium or the Adem Jashari Stadium. Also, the new National Stadium can be considered. In addition, many stadiums are renovated, so in the future could also played games, such as in Gjilan or in Prizren. What do you think about that?


----------



## Bisofsa (Jun 18, 2017)

SuCuki said:


> Could Kosovo actually be the host country for a U21 European Championship? Some stadiums would be suitable, for example the Fadil Vokrri Stadium or the Adem Jashari Stadium. Also, the new National Stadium can be considered. In addition, many stadiums are renovated, so in the future could also played games, such as in Gjilan or in Prizren. What do you think about that?


Yes for sure, there are published plans that they will apply for holding an u21 european championship together with Albania, but for now I dont think its the right time for Kosovo to do it, since there are too many stadiums under constructions, and 2 of the 3 main stadiums haven't still started the works, both, National Arena and "Adem Jashari Stadium" got approved for starting the works in 2-3 months. 

I think for now Albania has better cards, since they already have 3 stadiums that are 4 stars by UEFA, Elbasan Arena, Loro Borici and now the National Arena, and also 2 others that will get finished by next year, Kukesi Stadium and Partizani Complex that will have an Stadium. 2 others are in waiting for constructions for getting the 4 stars stadiums like Skenderbeu and Flamurtari , so in total there would be 7 stadiums with 4 stars by UEFA at the end of 2021.


----------



## eljon_2002 (Jan 16, 2019)

NAIM KRYEZIU academy pitch in Gjakova


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

Couple more renderings of the proposed National Stadium


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Zahaq village(Vushtrri)
sports hall:*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Zahaq village(Pejë) sports hall:*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Gjilan city stadium:*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Prizren stadium:*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Klina City Stadium:*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Drenas City Stadium:*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Gjilan Stadium:*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Greme village(Ferizaj) sports hall:*

Capacity: 1,000 seats


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Lipjan city stadium:*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Hajvalia stadium:*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Gjilan Stadium:*














































*Ongoing works in Klina City Stadium:*










*Ongoing works in Drenas City Stadium:*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Lipjan city stadium:*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Vitia sports hall:*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Lipjan city stadium:*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Prizren city stadium:*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Drenas stadium.*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

^^


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Gjilan city stadium:*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in these two village stadiums in Lipjan municipality:

*Ongoing works in Magure village stadium (Lipjan municipality)*






































*Ongoing works in Dobraje e Madhe village stadium (Lipjan municipality)*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Construction work has begun in the Dragash city new sports hall:*

Capacity : 1,200 seats


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Construction work has begun in the Lipjan city new sports hall:*

Capacity : 1,200 seats


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Drenas City Stadium:*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Zhur village stadium(Prizren):*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Klina City Stadium:*



















*Ongoing works in Vitia City Stadium:*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Drenas city stadium:








*


----------



## Yuvallu (Mar 17, 2017)

Llapi 1 said:


> *Ongoing works in Drenas city stadium:
> 
> View attachment 562878
> *


Will they put roof and seats there?


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Yes, this is the project;


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works* *in Gjakova city stadium:








*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works* *in Gjilan city stadium:




































*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works* *in Gjakova city stadium:*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works* *in Gjilan city stadium:*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Sports Hall in Istog has been inaugurated:*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=799017490876896


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Sports Hall in Deçan has been inaugurated:




































*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Prizren city stadium:






















*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

^^









*Ongoing works in Podujeva city stadium:








*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Lipjan city sports hall:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Podujeva city stadium:





























*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Drenas city stadium: 😍*




__ https://www.facebook.com/2510727489156477/posts/2981300228765865


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Gjilan city stadium:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in FC Prishtina sport complex. The second football field in the sports complex was inaugurated a few days ago.


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in a new stadium that's u/c in northen part of Mitrovica city:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Istog city stadium:




































*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Vitia city stadium:











































*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Prizren city stadium


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Prizren city stadium:




































*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Gjilan city stadium:








*








Gjilani - Dukagjini, formacionet zyrtare - sheshi.info


Java e tretë e Superligës do të mbyllet sot (e diele) me dy ndeshje interesante në program, por që do të jenë me orare të ndyshme, shkruan Sheshi.info Së pari do të nis ndeshja në stadiumin e “Qytetit”, në Gjilan, pasi kuqebardhët do të jenë nikoqir te Dukagjinit. Të besuarit e Ismet Munishit...




www.gazetasheshi.com


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Lipjan city sports hall:








*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ongoing works in Podujeva city stadium:




































*


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Gjilan city stadium:




__ https://www.facebook.com/307455082623510/posts/3501825173186469


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Gjakova city stadium


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in "Besnik Begunca" stadium - Kaçanik:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoung works in Skenderaj city sports hall:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Gjakova city stadium:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Construction work on the second stand of Malisheva city stadium has begun:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

^^


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Kaçanik city stadium:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Gjakova city stadium:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Prizren city stadium:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Gjakova city stadium:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Vitia city sports hall:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Gjakova city stadium:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Vitia city stadium:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Zahaq village(Peja) sports hall:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Lipjan city sports hall:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Gjakova city stadium:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Drenas city stadium:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Kaçanik sports hall:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Gjakova city stadium:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Greme village(Ferizaj) sports hall:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Gjilan city stadium:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Gjilan city stadium:



__ https://www.facebook.com/1700953230013903/posts/3654760897966450


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Gjakova city stadium:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Shtime city sports hall:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Gjilan City Stadium:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in "Adem Jashari" stadium - Mitrovicë:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Zhur village(Prizren) stadium:


----------



## ANANDPAZARE (Mar 19, 2010)

There are many ongoing projects in kosovo
Can we have a compilation of renderings of every ongoing project in kosovo?


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in "Adem Jashari" stadium - Mitrovicë:


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

The sheer amount of infrastructure projects makes me believe that Kosovo's football team will be very strong in the future


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Gjilan city stadium:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Kaçanik city stadium:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Malisheva city stadium:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Lipjan city stadium:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Couple of aerial shots of winning proposal for new Prishtina Sports Hall! 
Capacity : 5.000 seats
Cost : 8 million€





__ https://www.facebook.com/199642703465541/posts/4277414295688341


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

There is a list of stadiums in Kosovo that are u/c;


Stadium​Capacity​Project​O/W​O/W​O/W​Mitrovica
_"Adem Jashari" Stadium_18.000 seats​































Gjakova
_City Stadium_13.000 seats​































Gjilan
_City Stadium_10.000 seats​































Drenas
_"Rexhep Rexhepi" Stadium_7.500 seats​































Prizren
_"Përparim Thaçi" Stadium_8.000 seats​































Podujeva
_"Zahir Pajaziti" Stadium_5.000 seats​























Peja
_City Stadium_15.000 seats​































Lipjan
_"Sami Kelmendi" Stadium_3.200 seats​































Malisheva
_"Liman Gega" Stadium_4.000 seats​































Vitia
_City Stadium_1.800 seats​































Skenderaj
_"Bajram Aliu" Stadium_4.000 seats​































Kaçanik
_"Besnik Begunca" Stadium_7.500 seats​































Istog
_"Demush Mavraj" Stadium_2.500 seats​































Theranda
_City Stadium_1.800 seats​































Klina
_"13 Qershori" Stadium_2.000 seats​































Dardana
"Agush Isufi" Stadium1.500 seats​































Mitrovica
_City Stadium_5.000 seats​























Zhur
_"Stadiumi i Zhurit"_3.500 seats​


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in "Besnik Begunca" stadium - Kaçanik:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Korisha stadium (village near Prizren);


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Lipjan city sports hall:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Zhur village(near Prizren) stadium:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Lipjan city stadium:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Podujeva city stadium:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Zahaq village(near Peja) sports hall:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Gjilan city stadium:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Prizren city stadium:


----------



## FCPRISHTINA🇽🇰 (Dec 31, 2020)

A ka naj tre


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Gjilan City Stadium:


----------



## FCPRISHTINA🇽🇰 (Dec 31, 2020)

Ongoing works in 2 Korriku’s Stadium 
Capacity : 1,500


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Zhegër village(Gjilan municipality) sports hall:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoung works in Gjilan city stadium:


----------



## FCPRISHTINA🇽🇰 (Dec 31, 2020)

Sot gjat ndeshjes Prishtina kunder Malisheves e cila u zhvillua ne stadiumin e Drenices n prapvij pash shum stola (ulse) a e din naj kush a osht n plan me u bo me stola stadiumi apo qka


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Kosovo National Football Camp in Hajvalia neighboorhood(Prishtina):


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

12 auxiliary football fields for Kosovo Super League clubs:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Kaçanik City sports hall has been inagurated recently:
_Capacity: 1.200 seats_


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in "Përparim Thaqi" stadium:


----------



## Llapi 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ongoing works in Gjilan City Stadium:


----------



## mwm991 (Aug 25, 2015)

I find it fascinating that such a small place seems to have such a high level of stadium and sporting infrastructure development going on. Is there a particular reason for this?


----------



## Talicni Tom (Aug 2, 2016)

Yes, money laundering, but this is not a proper place to discuss about it.


----------



## Temporarily Exiled (Sep 12, 2018)

Talicni Tom said:


> Yes, money laundering, but this is not a proper place to discuss about it.


[Citation needed]

Kosovo's sporting infrastructure was in a sorry state when it won independence from Serbia. This is being redressed, and is actually an important part of nation-building. The men's team is pretty successful, recently participating in Euro 2020, and basketball is also pretty popular in the country (hence the number of smaller arenas with some seated capacity).


----------



## Maveriko (7 mo ago)

Rritja e kapacitetit te Stadiumit "Fadil Vokrri"


----------



## Maveriko (7 mo ago)

Maveriko said:


> https://www.fanatikipress.info/keshtu-do-te-duket-fadil-vokrri-me-8-mije-ulese-me-shume/


----------



## CWells2000 (May 6, 2018)

Whats going with the Adam Jashari Stadium in Mitrovica?


----------



## CWells2000 (May 6, 2018)

Long overdue expansion I may say.


----------



## Maveriko (7 mo ago)

Maveriko said:


> https://jepize.com/gjendja-katastrofale-e-stadiumit-adem-jashari-ne-tavnik-te-mitrovices/


----------



## Maveriko (7 mo ago)

Maveriko said:


> https://www.fanatikipress.info/ekskluzive-pamje-brenda-germadhes-olimpike-adem-jashari/


----------



## Maveriko (7 mo ago)

Maveriko said:


> https://www.fanatikipress.info/foto-stadiumi-i-ballkanit-po-behet-me-ulese/


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Any other news?


----------

